# Kefei HGH



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Has anyone used or is using?

Seen a lot of good reviews on another forum so decided to take the punt!

Will be doing 5iu EOD before bed for the first 2 weeks then bump to 8iu EOD


----------



## Karl hart (Sep 30, 2013)

Intrested to see results


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Will be starting tomorrow night. Have 400iu so will see how it goes!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

i bought 100iu's. Did 5 days at 10iu ED, then binned the rest.

instant stinging from jabs, IM or Sub'Q. Near zero CTS, was [email protected]

never again.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> i bought 100iu's. Did 5 days at 10iu ED, then binned the rest.
> 
> instant stinging from jabs, IM or Sub'Q. Near zero CTS, was [email protected]
> 
> never again.


When was this?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

looks like generic blue tops with kefei on them


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

last year mate. Tried blasting GH for long periods of time so tried cheap stuff, big mistake lol


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

The reviews ATM from the source I use are top notch. So defo looking forward to this!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> last year mate. Tried blasting GH for long periods of time so tried cheap stuff, big mistake lol


just looking back on my notes, i used 20iu ED doing a GH blast. So plan was to do 5x days burning up 100iu's, then dropping down to 10iu ED for a few weeks.

i did 3 days, so 60iu, and was forced to switch back to Hyges. Got instant stinging when injecting or Sub-Qing and was left from red marks.

got little sides from 60iu's. Did 3 days of 8iu Hyges ED and CTS kicked straight in with these.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Stick to original hyge kits mate, loads around ATM and you can get some really good prices if you look about. Make sure you're getting the correct version though!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Stick to original hyge kits mate, loads around ATM and you can get some really good prices if you look about. Make sure you're getting the correct version though!


Just finished 200iu of hyges, turned out the kefei is cheaper and seems to have good reviews. Time will

Tell though


----------

